# Soliton Log Viewer



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Qer said:


> Sooo I've meddled around a bit with a piece of software that is specially made for showing Soliton logs quick and easy. It's mainly built to make life simpler for me and Jeffrey, but since I've wasted all this time writing it I thought that if someone else can have any use for it, it can't really hurt if I release it. Right?
> 
> *It's not an evnetics release! There will be no support!*
> 
> ...


well. . look what Santa brought early.. 

I think it will pay dividends to have this "out there". You'll likely get more data back...
Thanks man.. 

Hey! where's the manual??????? (kidding) lol


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Just gave you some positive rep for that!

sweet work, I have a really interesting graph to play with now!


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Qer,

Sorry for asking a question, its great that you have released this!

What is the grey line indicated in the below image? (excuse the RPM, my tach pickup is having issues!)










Thankyou for releasing this. One way it could be improved is to be able to turn lines on and off with checkboxes or similar. I understand the situation so I'm not expecting anything.

The above graph really shows the effects of voltage sag under load!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome. I'll be putting it to good use in a few months when I get my Soliton1 mounted and powered up. Thank you.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

skooler said:


> Sorry for asking a question, its great that you have released this!


Hah! We debated back and forth on whether he should release this to the public because we both firmly believe in the old saw "no good deed goes unpunished"...



skooler said:


> What is the grey line indicated in the below image? (excuse the RPM, my tach pickup is having issues!)


It's hard to tell but that is for Input 1. I often connect a sensor of some sort to input 1 (e.g. - optical thermometer watching the commutator) so plotting that automatically is a real convenience for me.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Qer said:


> Sooo I've meddled around a bit with a piece of software that is specially made for showing Soliton logs quick and easy. It's mainly built to make life simpler for me and Jeffrey, but since I've wasted all this time writing it I thought that if someone else can have any use for it, it can't really hurt if I release it. Right?
> 
> *It's not an evnetics release! There will be no support!*
> 
> ...


Sure beats importing into excel, generating graphs etc. Especially if you just want to compare one or two changes between two logs.

Well done!


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

what is the limiting factor on how long you can log? I am guessing disk drive space.

BTW: ANOTHER nice bit of software there Qer.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> what is the limiting factor on how long you can log? I am guessing disk drive space...


Correct. At with data being recorded in 10ms (occasionally 20ms) intervals, log filess get big fast.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> Hah! We debated back and forth on whether he should release this to the public because we both firmly believe in the old saw "no good deed goes unpunished"...
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell but that is for Input 1. I often connect a sensor of some sort to input 1 (e.g. - optical thermometer watching the commutator) so plotting that automatically is a real convenience for me.



I don't use anything on input 1! it strongly correlates to pack voltage (sag) and motor amps. I'm at a complete loss to what it is!

Again, thankyou, this has made me realise just how limiting my LA pack is!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> It's hard to tell but that is for Input 1. I often connect a sensor of some sort to input 1 (e.g. - optical thermometer watching the commutator) so plotting that automatically is a real convenience for me.


Actually, considering the curve form I believe that's CPU load (in percent). Try maximizing the window, there should be a graph legend for that as well somewhere further right...

That legend thing is really stupid. I wanted it to be listed on the right side of the graph upside down but we're having some cooperation issues, me and the Chart class (DWIM, you POS, DWIM!)...



Tesseract said:


> Correct. At with data being recorded in 10ms (occasionally 20ms) intervals, log filess get big fast.


That and CPU/memory allocation performance. When logs start to go into the MB territory they start to get a bit painful to load. Once loaded I think processing them is pretty fast, but it's hard to tell before I've actually added some knobs to play with... 

I have a log file that's 71 MB big (more than 2.5 hours running time) and reading that made Log Viewer pretty much stall at approximately 50 MB (I gave up trying after 6 minutes), but a 2 MB large log file (4.5 minute) takes like 5 seconds to load so as long as we're talking just a handful of MB it'll be at least survivable...

I should try to improve the loading code since that seems to be the bottle neck. My guess is that the culprit is that the log data is saved in a list that's allocated per line rather than being allocated in exponential chunks. Might try that. Later...


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Hm. Tried to speed up the code some now just to see if it was possible.

Positive result: It can be sped up a lot, making reading several tens of MB of log data taking less than a minute.

Negative result: Somewhere around 7 million plot coordinates the Chart class crashes. 

So try to keep your logs below 1.5 hours or so, ok?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Qer said:


> Actually, considering the curve form I believe that's CPU load (in percent). Try maximizing the window, there should be a graph legend for that as well somewhere further right...


Try maximizing the _linked picture_ that skooler posted??? You're killing me, SPD!


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is the same graph from my 1920*1080 monitor rather than my 1280*720 laptop.

It now shows CPU load in the legend.


----------



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

skooler said:


> I don't use anything on input 1! it strongly correlates to pack voltage (sag) and motor amps. I'm at a complete loss to what it is!
> 
> Again, thankyou, this has made me realise just how limiting my LA pack is!
> 
> ...


If you let an input float, it would be normal to see noise and cross talk from other channels. Most of the time it doesn't matter. In cases where it does, you can tie the input to ground.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Joey said:


> If you let an input float, it would be normal to see noise and cross talk from other channels. Most of the time it doesn't matter. In cases where it does, you can tie the input to ground.


Read the rest of the thread


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Joey said:


> If you let an input float, it would be normal to see noise and cross talk from other channels. Most of the time it doesn't matter. In cases where it does, you can tie the input to ground.


True, but the aux inputs on the Soliton controllers are already internally pulled down to ground (via a 100k resistor) so the noise voltage that shows up on them if left unconnected is usually just a few mV.

skooler: your tach input is seriously noisy. Are you not using an inductive proximity sensor and/or not using the correct pullup (or pulldown) resistor? RPM spikes to "12,000" will definitely result in loss of power (notice how duty cycle goes to 0% whenever the RPM spikes).


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> skooler: your tach input is seriously noisy. Are you not using an inductive proximity sensor and/or not using the correct pullup (or pulldown) resistor? RPM spikes to "12,000" will definitely result in loss of power (notice how duty cycle goes to 0% whenever the RPM spikes).


Hi Jeffrey,

Sensor is fine, I just like to push my motor to its limits...

Seriously though, I'm very aware! I have an inductive prox but I think I have a couple of issues with the size of the targets and the distance between the target and the sensor. I'll address these next time I'm woring on the car.

It worked perfectly for a while and then suddenly stopped working.
Here's the thread from my tach pickup build.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71903

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

skooler said:


> ...
> It worked perfectly for a while and then suddenly stopped working.
> Here's the thread from my tach pickup build...


Yeah, I already replied to that thread with as much help as you can reasonably expect from me without me sending you a bill... 

If the sensor was working fine at one point but now it isn't then I would suspect a broken/intermittent pullup (pulldown) resistor.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> Yeah, I already replied to that thread with as much help as you can reasonably expect from me without me sending you a bill...
> 
> If the sensor was working fine at one point but now it isn't then I would suspect a broken/intermittent pullup (pulldown) resistor.


That made me chuckle 

I'll change the resistor first and see what happens. thanks again for your help


----------

